# EN Critters #4: Along the Banks of the River Vaal



## Morrus (Jul 11, 2005)

[imagel]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_5094.jpg[/imagel]Fresh from EN Publishing is the latest in the *EN Critters* line - Along the Banks of the River Vaal, with over two dozen new monsters, complete with the usual counters and knowledge tables, along with a map and detailed description of the area in question. This volume's theme is of creatures dwelling along a wide river known as the River Vaal although the water’s edge in any body of fresh water, be it lake, pond, marsh, etc. will work just as well. The primary range is from temperate to warm, although some allowances have been made for creatures that could be found in colder climes.


----------

